# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Emigrimi dhe rritja e popullatës - problemet që përballet sot shoqëria njerëzore

## Uriel

Interesi mbi efektet e rritjes së popullatës datojne që nga koha e Priftit Thomas Maltus, me esenë e tij të fameshme ''Ese mbi Parimet e Popullatës'', të shkruar më 1798. Maltusi thekson argumentin se ndërsa popullata rritet në progresion gjeometrik, burimet natyrore ku bazohet jetesa e popullatave, kryesisht ushqimi,  rriten në proggresion arithmetik. Pa kontrolle parandaluese të lindjeve, siç mund të jenë ''kufizimet morale'', ose ''shtyrja e moshës së martesave'', argumenton Maltusi, popullata e botës do rritet vijimisht, burimet do të varferohen, duke sjell në skenë ''inspektime pozitive'' si zia e bukës, epidemitë dhe luftën, - të cilat do ta kthejnë botën ne balancën e vet me burimet natyrore.

Kërkuesit bashkëkohore mbi strukturat gjenetike të popullatave njerzore, sugjerojnë se ne jemi të prejardhur nga një numër relativisht të vogël individësh, jo më shumë se disa familje, të cilat kanë jetuar në Afrikën Qendrore, midis 100 mijë deri 200 mijë vite më parë. Rreth 15 000 vite më pare, pasardhësit e tyre përbënin rreth 15 milion vetë. Në kohen e Krishtit, popullata e botës ishte rritur në rreth 250 milion vetë (afërsisht sa popullata e SHBA-ve para 20 viteve). Në vigjilje të revolucionit industrial popullata e botës u trefishua, duke arritur 700 milion (diçka më pak se Indonezia sot). Në dy shekujt në vijim, popullata u rrit me ritme rreth 6/1000 % në vit, duke arritur 2.5 miliard më 1950. Në pese dekadat në vijim popullata u rrit dyfish, me shtesë vjetore 18/1000, për të arritur në 6 miliard më 2000. Megjithëse ka një stabilizim të rritjes së popullatës dekadën e fundit, nëse nuk do ndodhë ndonjë katastrofë demografike, popullata e botës do të arrijë në 8 miliard në vitin  2030. ( Livi- BAcci 1992: 31-32)  

Rritja e popullatës se Botës vijon të jetë e dukeshme, megjithese me ritme më të ulta. Parashikimet janë se nga 6 miliard më 1999, mund të arrihet në 7.3 miliard më 2025 dhe 9.4 miliardë ne vitin 2050.  (United Nations Population Division, World Population Prospects: The 1996 Revision, New York, United Nations, 1996, pp. 3–5.) 95% e kësaj rritje do të jene në vendet në zhvillim (Paul Kennedy, Preparing for the 21st Century, New York, Random House, 1993, p. 32). Disa studime sugjerojnë se deri në 25 % e të rriturve në vendet nën Sahariane të Afrikës, mund të jenë të infektuar me virusin e SIDA. Përderisa kjo zonë ka lindeshmërinë më të madhe në Botë, AIDS mund të ketë impakt negativ në rritjen e popullatës së Botes për shekullin e 21-të. Nëse SIDA vihet nën kontroll, popullata afrikane më 2050, do të zërë 55% e popullsisë së Botës.

Nga evidenca arkeologjike e kerkimeve gjenetike njohim se ritmet e rritjes së popullatës ishin të ulta në kohën e gjahtarëve dhe mbledhësve të produkteve të gatëshme bimore. Por analizat atropometrike dhe kimike të skeleteve të gjetura tregojnë se popullata para bujqësore kishte më pak probleme me shëndetin krahasuar me atë bujqësore, aq më pak krahasuar me epokën industriale. Për më tepër, mortaliteti foshjor ka qëne i krahasueshëm ose më i vogel se ai i Europës në shekullin e 19-të, ose më i vogel se ai i vendeve në zhvillim në shekulin e 20-të. (Cohen 1994: 281-282). Jetëgjatësia ka qënë e lartë relativisht - rreth 30 vite më e larte se ajo në vendet perëndimore gjatë shekullit të 19-të dhe më e lartë se ajo në vendet në zhvillim sot.

*Plakja Globale e popullatës dhe nevoja për emigracionin.
*
Bazuar në projeksionet e Byrosë së Rregjistrimit të popullatave në SHBA, gati gjysma e popullatës së Botes jeton në vende ku lindshmëria është e ulet dhe jo e mjaftueshme për zëvëndësimin e masës së vet aktuale - duhen 2,1 lindje për një grua që të ketë rritje të qëndrueshme e konstante. Këto vende përfshijnë Europën, Rusinë, Japoninë, ku gjëndja është më e keqe. Por probleme kanë edhe Australia, Zelanda e  Re, Amerika e Veriut, Azia Lindore, si Singapor, Hong kongu, Taiwan, Korea e Jugut. Disa vende islamike, përfshi Turqia, Tunizia, Algjeria, Libani, kane rënë më poshtë se  2.1 lindje për grua. Kina është një rast i veçantë, ku tranzicioni në një popullatë të plakur – afërsisht 400 milion kinezë do jenë të moshës mbi 65 vjeç në vitet 2020, është bërë veçanërisht i shpejtë, si dhe shfaqja e dezekuilibreve gjinore mund të rrisë tensionet politike, sociale madje edhe ndërkombëtare. Pensionet e pasiguruara nga qeveria, do detyrojë shumë kinezë të punojnë deri në moshë madhore për të siguruar jetesën.

Emigracioni ka mundesinë të ndihmojë Europën të zgjidhë problemet me popullsine e saj të plakur dhe renies së fuqisë të saj punëtore. Në një farë shkalle kjo mund të ndodhe edhe në Japoni dhe Rusi, megjithëse emigrantët nuk kanë status legal. Vendet pritëse ndeshin sfidat e integrimit të emigranteve për te paksuar potencialin e rreziqeve të konflikteve sociale. Remitancat nga punojësit emigrantë ndihojnë rimëkëmbjen e ekonomive të vendeve nga vijnë. Disa ekonomistë mendojnë se ato ndihmojnë më tepër se sa investimet direkte nga te huajt dhe nga të ardhurat e eksportit. Por problemi i ''tharjes së truve'' mbetet shqetësues. Shumë pak nga ata që mbarojnë studimet në SHBA meten atje, duke krijuar stanjacion në zhvillimin e vendeve Afrikane, të Lindjes së Mesme, etj.

Në raportin e OKB-së, The State of the World's Population, 2000, UN – Fondi i Popullatave ( UNPF  2000: 2) konkludon se  statusi i grave eshte përcaktuesi parë për lindshmërinë dhe rritjen e popullatave. ''Nëse gratë kane pushtet për vendime rreth jetës së tyre dhe pasojave të saj, ato do të mund të shmangnin rreth 80 milion shtatëzani të pa dëshiruara çdo vit dhe 20 milion abortime të rrezikeshme, apo 500 mijë nëna qe vdesin në vit nga lindjet dhe abortet pa kujdes mjeksor. Ato do të shmangnin edhe 333 milion infeksione të transmetuara me anë të rrugëve seksuale çdo vit.

----------


## Uriel

Shumica e anëtarëve kyç europianë të NATO-s bien në kategorinë e shteteve me rritje negative ose shumë të ulët të popullatës. Italia, Spanja kanë rritjen më të ulët me 1.2 fëmije për një grua. Popullata e Gjermanisë aktualisht po bie me 0.1 % në vit. Franca dhe Britania e Madhe po përjetojnë gjithashtu rënie drastike. Rusia po ndeshet me rënie të popullatës në persepktivë, e cila rreth viteve 2050 mund të bjerë në gati 80 milion banorë nga 145 milion që është sot. Japonia dhe Singapori janë shembuj të qartë rënie të rritjes së popullatës në Azi, me 1.4 dhe 1.7 lindje për një grua respektivisht. SHBA ka mundur të shmangë tani për tani problemet demografike që po përjeton Europa, me skemat e saj të emigracionit, por përderisa plakja e popullatës po bëhet tendencë botërore në vendet e zhvilluara edhe SHBA-të do të futet në këtë kategori. 

Sipas ekspertëve të sigurisë rajonale, roli ndërkombetar i BE-së në të ardhmen do varet nga fakti nëse ndermerren reforma të mëdha srtukturore ekonomike dhe sociale që të zgjidhe problemin e forcës së saj të plakur për punë. Ndër strategjitë e nevojshme mund të permendim: Më tepër emigrim legal dhe integrim e emigrantëve punëtore të ardhur kryesisht nga Afrika e Veriut dhe Lindja e Mesme. Nëse nuk promovohet ardhja e punëtorëve sezonale, atëhere BE do të ndeshet me rritje të popullates muslimane, të cilët kërkojnë detyrën e integrimit. Përjashtimi i emigrantëve legalë, vetëm sa do rrisë emigrimin ilegal, i cili bëhet më i vështirë për tu integruar, duke përcjellur më tepër probleme sigurie. Së dyti, rritja e fleskibilitetit në vendet e punës, duke inkurajuar gratë  e reja për studime universitare e për krijimin e familjeve të tyre të sponsorizuara nga shteti, me garancinë për t'iu ruajtur vendi i punës. Duke inkurajuar moshën 50-65 vjeç të punojë më gjatë, duke zbutur mungesën e fuqisë punëtore. Ekspertët besojnë se pa përmirësimin e politikave të emigracionit dhe fuqisë punëtore është e pa mundur të ruhet sistemi i shtetit të mirëqënies sociale në BE, e cila e shoqëruar me mungesën e ndonjë rivitalizimi ekonomik, mund të çojë në ndarjen ose shperberjen e BE-së, duke ulur rolin e pretenduar ndërkombetar të saj. Gjithashtu besohet se rritja ekonomike e BE-së ka rënë pasi Gjermania ka ligje punësimi tepër të shtrënguara. Franca dhe Italia nuk kanë bërë reforma strukturale. Shteti i mirëqënies edhe mund të ruhet, siç tregon shembulli Suedisë, e cila duke siguruar më tepër fleksibilitet për bizneset ka garantuar edhe të drejtat bazë të punojësve. Por realiteti i udhëheqësve populistë në Europë tregon se ka mundësi që Europa mund të deshtojë me reformat, megjithëse miratimi i Trakatit të Lisbones është një shenjë e mirë drejt pozitives, pasi është përmirësuar vendimmarrja qendrore .

*Urbanizimi* 

Rritja e lartë e popullatës në distriktet bujqësore, rrit shpyllëzimin dhe varfërimin e tokës arë, rrjedhimisht ul të ardhurat ne fshat dhe ngre çmimet në tregun botëror. Tek banoret ruralë krijohet perceptimi se në qytete jetohet me mirë dhe krijohen më tepër mundësi ekonomike, ndaj edhe nxiten për levizje drejt qyteteve. Krahasuar me 17 % në vitin 1950, popullsia qytetare ishte mbi 50 % në vitin  2000. Afrika ka mbi 50 qytete të mëdha me mbi 1 milion banorë, Azia mbi 160, ndërsa Amerika Latine do strehojë në qendra urbane mbi 75% të popullatës. Në vitin 2015 bota në zhvillim do të ketë mbi 23 mega qytete, me mbi 10 milion banorë. Këto qytete do të jenë: Bombay, Lagos, Shanghai, Jakarta, Sao Paulo, Karachi, Beijing, Dhaka, Mexico City, New Delhi, Calcutta, Tianjin, Manila, Cairo, Seoul, Istanbul, Rio de Janeiro, Buenos Aires, Lahore, Hyderabad, Bangkok, Lima, dhe Tehrani. Një rritje e tillë e popullsisë urbane jep shumë sfida për regjimet e vendeve ku ndodhen, ku infrastruktura nuk përballon jetën normale të banoreve. 


*Krimi I Organizuar dhe Emigrimi* 

Emigracioni ndryshon shtrirjen e hartës së krimit te organizuar. Shtrirja dhe konsolidimi i tij ka mundësi më të mëdha në vendet në transformim dhe të pasura në burime. Vendet në tranzicion, nga sistemet mono-partiake në multi-partiake, janë tepër të ekspozuara nga krimi i organizuar si rezultat i institucioneve të dobta dhe korrupsionit të lartë. Ndryshimi i modeleve të emigracionit mund të eksportojë atë në disa vende që nuk e njohin këtë lloj krimi, sidomos kur kjo gjen terren nga konfliktet etnike dhe diasporat. Grupet e krimit të organizuar, duke patur emigracionin mbulesë, gjejnë boshllëk për veprimtarinë e tyre në shtete të dobta, ku udhëheqësit e korruptuar si dhe dijet që kanë në shfrytëzimin e teknologjive të reja të informacionit. Duke bashkëpunuar me lëvizjet kryengritëse ata përpiqen të marrin kontrollin e zonave gjeorgrafike me interes, si psh kartelet e  prodhimit te drogës ne Bolivi, Afganistan, etj. Marrja nën kontrollin virtual të rajoneve të tëra të prodhimit të drogës dhe e vendeve me kapacitet prodhues të armëve të demtimit në masë, nxit trafikimin e tyre nën mbulesën e emigracionit, tendencë gati e artikuluar në vende si Meksika  e vende të ish BS-së. 

Krimi i organizuar ka tendencë te forcojë lidhjet me terrorizmin, në kuadër të shkëmbimeve tregtare kriminale, dokumentave të vjedhuara, klandestinëve ose blerjes së armatimeve ilegale, të cilat terroristet nuk mund ti blejnë direkt. Pritet që kjo të jetë një tendencë në rritje gjatë dy dekadave të ardhshme. Krimi i organizuar motivohet nga fitimi i parave, pavaresisht burimeve të tyre, ndersa terroristët do jenë të shqetësuar nga penetrimi i agjentëve policorë nga ky aktivitet, çka do të ulë besueshmërinë e tyre ndaj krimit të organizuar.

----------


## Uriel

Rritja demografike jep ndikim të drejtpërdrejtë në politikat e brëndshme të sigurisë. Ata përvijohen në disa forma, në vartësi te grupmoshave dhe ritmeve të lindjeve të popullsise të secilit vend. Në këtë aspekt të rritjes demografike, vendet konsiderohen: Shtetet revolucionare - janë ato shtete në zhvillim me shkallë lindshmërie të lartë, të cilat kanë të zhvilluara në spektrin e tyre politik lëvizje politike radikale. Grupmoshat e reja formojnë masën e të pa puneve (18- 24 vjec), të cilët në kushtet e vështirësive të krijuara nga varfëria ekonomike, bëhen ndjekës e mbështetës të lëvizjeve radikale politike ose pjesëmarrës të krimit të organizuar. Nëse elitat e lëvizjeve radikale ia dalin të bëjnë një mobilizim total të këtyre grupeve të rinjsh ose të fëmijëve nën 18 vjeç (rasti i vendeve afrikane - Kongo), atëhere revolucionet bëhen motorë të mesazheve shpëtimtare jo vetëm në vendet nga fillojnë por përhapen me forcë edhe në vendet fqinje.

Impakti destruktiv i ndryshimeve të brëndeshme demografike eshte i qartë dhe shpesh ka çuar në probleme të mprehta të sigurisë nderkombetare. Në disa punime akademike, jepet evidencë për lidhjen midis revolucionit politik dhe presioneve demgrafike në shoqeri (Jack A. Goldstone, Revolution and Rebellion in the Early Modern World, Berkeley, CA, University of California Press, 1991, fq. 178- 198). Ai tregon se rritja e popullatës në shekullin e 18-të luajti rol në ardhjen e revolucionit francez. Ai tregon se popullata e Francës u rrit nga 24. 6 milion më 1740 në 28.1 me 1790, dhe gjate shekullit më shume se 1/3. E njëjta gjë ndodhi në shembjen e rendit feudal dhe të regjimeve të shumë mbretërive gjatë shekullit të 15 e 16, të cilet u goditën nga rënia drastike e popullates për shkak të sëmundjes së murtajës, duke sjellur mospunimin e tokës, rënien e produketeve bujqësore dhe mosplotësimin e radhëve të ushtrive mbretërore, çfarë solli shkrirjen e mbretërive të vogla në favor të më të fuqishmëve.

Sipas Fritz Scharpf ( 2001), tre kondita të domosdoshme për sigurinë të cilat formësojnë legjitimitetin e qeverisjes janë: e para legjitimiteti i orientuar drejt input-eve; psh përfaqesimi bazuar në proçedura votimi të ndershme. Së dyti, legjitimiteti, i orientuar drejt output-eve; psh politikat efiçente, performanca e qeverisjes. E treta, është kërkesa normative e identitetit kolektiv të përbashket, e cila e bën vendimarrjen bazuar në inputet (përfaqësimin real) të pranueshëm për pakicën nga njëra anë dhe vlerëson efiçencën nga ana tjetër.  
(Max Webber, ''Numerous stable relationships contain conflict but the conflict is masked; it is under the surface because of the role of legitimacy.'' - marrë nga  Joseph A. Scimecca: ''Theory and alternative dispute resolution : A contradiction in terms?'': botuar më 1997 nga Sandole dhe Merwe fq. 214- 215 )

Tek shtetet e dështuara, mungesa e infrastukturës qeverisëse i jep jetë anarkisë. Pushteti politik në këto lloj shtetesh ushtrohet nga padronët  e grupeve kriminale, të cilat e përdorin pushtitin konvencional nëpërmjet rrugëve korruptive ose presionit politik e financiar. Nderhyrja amerikane në Somali më 1992 ishte rezultat e fenomenit të shtetit të dështuar. Padronet rajonalë të luftës nuk e mbeshetën shpërndarjen e ushqimeve popullit të uritur, si rezultat deshtoi misioni paqeruajtës i SHBA-ve më 1994.

Nëse rritja e popullatës tejkalon kapacitetet e shteteve për ushqyerjen e popullatave të tyre, atëherë emigracioni masiv, braktisja masive e vendit - eksodi, çon në destabilitet politik, rritjen e valëve të krimit dhe kolapsin e qeverisjes qendrore dhe gjithë sitemit (rasti i Shqiperisë më 1990, 1997). Në ato shtete me popullsi të përzier, çfarëdo ndryshimi sinjifikant i legjitimitetit të qeverisjes qendrore ose humbja e kontrollit nga ana e saj e shoqëruar nga ndeshje e pakënaqësi nacionale dhe diskriminime midis grupeve etnike, jep shkëndijat e konflikteve të mëvoneshme violente. Në këto raste autoritet qendrore duhet të mbajnë drejtësi, pasi ekzsiton rreziku i kjo nxitjes së konfliktit - që sjell në skenë ''dilemën e sigurisë'' kombëtare. Në këte rast grupet etnike kalojnë në vetmbrojtje, patrullojnë fshatin e tyre, gjejnë armë në tregun e zi, masa te cilat shpesh konsiderohen si masa ofensive nga grupet e tjera etnike, të cilat nga ana e tyre marrin kundërmasa. Ngjitja e spirales së konfliktit rrezikon të çojë në shpërthim lufte etnike, veçanërisht nëse qeveria qendrore vijon të humbasë legjitimitetin e saj dhe një nga grupet etnike ka një popullatë të re e në rritje. Anëtarët e grupit etnik në staniacion mund ta shohin veten si humbës të privilegjeve dhe avantazheve të gëzuara më parë, rrjedhimisht nxiten për pjesmarrje aktive në konflikt. Shembull i qartë konflikti në ish Jugosllavi, mes serbve supernacionalistë dhe udheheqësve të tyre Sllobodan Miloshevic dhe Radovan Karaxhixh. Stephen Nathanson ka të drejtë kur shkruan: ''_Në boten reale asnjë qeveri ose shoqëri nuk është perfekte, prandaj ne na duhet të bejme gjykime për atë se deri në çfarë shkalle një qeverisje e caktuar i perafrohet idealeve të drejtesisë dhe meriton mbështetjen tone._'' (Nathanson, Stephen: ''Should we consent to be governed?'' -  Wadsworth Publishing Company, USA, 1992, fq. 107.) 

Kosova ndoshta përfaqëson rastin më të qartë të ndryshimeve demografike, me efekt të drejtpërdrejtë në proçeset politike dhe të sigurisë, në kushtet e rënies drastike të superstrukturës shteterore. Nga 1948 deri më 1981, popullata kosovare u rrit nga 69% në 77%, ndërsa ajo serbe ra nga 23% në 13 %. Kjo jo thjesht nga rënia e lindshmërisë së serbve por edhe nga ulja e nivelit ekonomik e braktisjes së Kosovës nga popullata serbe, si dhe nga rritja e ritmeve te lindjeve mes kosovarëve. Pas tronditjeve të para të Federatës Jugosllave më 1980, popullata kosovare filloi të artikulojë më qartë kërkesat e saj me te drejta e liri njerëzore bazë dhe per kontrollin e administratës burokratike nga veteëkosovaret, vende pune qe mbaheshin e pushtet qe ushtrohej nga serbët banore te Kosoves. Bosnja dhe Kosova nuk janë raste të izoluara të tensioneve që krijojnë ndryshimet demografike në mjedise të përziera etnike. Libani, Irlanda e Veriut e mbeshtesin këtë hipotezë mjaft qartë. Lufta civile në Liban gjatë viteve 1975-1990 filloi kur popullata muslimane shiite u rrit deri në atë masë sa që të krishterët rrezikonin të humbisnin kontrollin ndaj institucioneve politike kombëtare të Libanit. ''Koha e trubullt'' mes protestaneve (anglezeve) dhe katolikeve (irlandeze) filloi me fillim të viteve 1970, pikërisht në atë kohë kur balanca e popullatës kaloi ne favor te katolikeve - irlandezëve, që jo vetëm përbënin minoritet më parë por institucionet komandoheshin nga angelzët dhe forca e pushtetit vinte nga Londra.    

Margjinalizimi ekologjik, se fundmi presioni demografik mund të kombinohet me politikat kufizuese në shpërndarjen e burimeve dhe të mirave materiale, të cilat nga ana e tyre promovojnë rritjen e fërkimeve mes shtresave të ndryshme të popullates dhe klasave social-ekonomike. Të dyja këto ideologji kanë potencialin për perhapje dhe luftë të përgjakeshme, pa njohur kufinj shteteror, rrjedhimisht nxisin shpërngulje të mëdha dhe refugjatë si dhe ndërhyrje të fuqive të mëdha ose rajonalë në luftë.

----------


## Uriel

Diskutimet shkencore dhe popullore në Perëndim mbi rritjen e popullatës së Botës janë dominuar nga dy botëkuptime: nga perspektiva maltuziane që parashikon rritjen e popullatës së botës si kërcenuese me mungesën e ushqyerjes, varfërine, shkatërrimin e mjedisit dhe konfliktin social. Dhe së dyti teoria e tranzicionit demografik, e cila megjithëse e vlereson shqetësimin e Maltusit mbi rritjen e popullatës, ashtu si në vendet e pasuara, popullata në vendet e varfëra do të stabilizohet nëse ato adoptojnë programet perëndimore të zhvillimit ekonomik, për ti sjellur edhe ato në botën moderne.

Nga pikpamja antropologjike, të dyja pikpamjet janë false - supozimet e të dyjave rreth lidhjeve mes rritjes së popullates dhe zhvillimit ekonomik nuk vërtetohen, pasi shembujt gjënden të njëjtë në disa nivele zhvillimi shoqëror dhe ekonomik. Për më tepër pikpamja maltuziane ka paragjykim të paster klasor dhe ndoshta edhe racor ose etnik, me tendencë për të gjykuar viktimat e varfërise dhe degradimit të mjedisit per gjëndjen e tyre ekonomike, sociale dhe ekologjike, duke injoruar efeket  e ekspansionit historik të kapitalizmit mbi vendet e popujt e kolonizuar. Etnocentrizmi i teorise së tranzicionit demografik eshte i dukshëm në supozimet e saj se modernizimi do të sjlellë medoemos ulje të lindshmërise, pasi ai deri diku inkurajon zgjidhjet racionale mbi përmast e familjes. Por nuk ka ndonjë gjë iracionale rreth familjeve të medha ne shoqerite ku familja është burim kryesor jetese dhe pune dhe ku mirëqënia e marrë nga puna e fëmijëve të rritur e tejkalon disa herë shpenzimin e bërë për rritjen e tyre. Për më tepër nëse ulja e lindshmërise bëhet prioritet i agjensive ndërkombetare dhe i politikave kombëtare dhe nese kërkimet antropologike e konfirmojnë modelin perendimor të familjes së bashku me vlerat e saj, standartet bashkëshortore, modelet konsumuese të këtyre ndryshimeve, atëhere nevojiten më tepër studime për të përcaktuar konseguencat e këtij ndryshimi, në shkallë botërore  Në fund të fundit, duhen konsideruar të gjitha efektet social ekonomike të këtyre ndryshimeve, për të pare nëse ia vlen ngadalesimi i rritjes së popullatës. 

J.P

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Emigracioni ,nje nga  semundjet e pasherueshme te shoqerise

----------


## fegi

Çdo të thotë të jemi 7 miliardë mbi Tokë? Një shifër aq e madhe sa vetëm për ta numëruar do të na duheshin 200 vjet, ditë e natë. Ja disa kuriozitete që nuk i keni lexuar më parë
Është e vështirë të thuhet se kur do të ndodhë kjo, mund të jetë nesër, pasnesër, apo më 31 dhjetor një sekondë para mesnatës. Por, sipas ekspertëve, brenda vitit 2011 popullsia e botës do të arrijë për herë të parë në histori shifrën e 7 miliardëve. Jo keq për një specie si e jona, që 70 mijë vjet më parë, pas erupsionit të vullkanit Toba, numëronte vetëm 10 mijë individë. Një kufi i arritur falë inteligjencës dhe dëshirës për tu riprodhuar në miliarda kopje me dëshirën e vetme për të lënë pasardhës dhe për tiu bindur ligjeve të natyrës. Por mendojeni mirë... Çdo të thotë të jemi shtatë miliardë? Aq shumë sa edhe për ti numëruar nuk do ia dilnim dot. Për çdo sekondë mbi Tokë regjistrohen 4.17 lindje dhe 1.8 vdekje, me një rritje neto prej 2.37 personash. Po ashtu, çdo vit popullsia rritet me pothuajse 75 milionë banorë. Tani jemi rreth 6 miliardë e 900 milionë, por këtë vit ka shumë mundësi të arrijmë në 7 miliardë, sipas shumë parashikimeve të institutit Population Reference Bureau. Një rrjedhë që nuk duket se do të ndalë, edhe pse norma vjetore e rritjes globale në të vërtetë është zvogëluar: pasi arriti pikun e 2.19 për qind në mesin e viteve 60, është në rënie konstante, dhe sot bota rritet me 1.14% në vit. Ja disa shembuj kuriozitete që nuk i dinit më parë...
Një numër që më mirë të mos e numërosh
Nëse ndonjëherë do të mendoni të numëroni deri në 7 miliardë është më mirë të mos e bëni, sepse do tju kushtonte një jetë të tërë. Edhe sikur të nisni numërimin nga një numër dyshifror dhe të vazhdoni pa ndërprerje ditë e natë pa ndaluar kurrë, për të arritur te shifra 7 miliardë do tju duheshin më shumë se 200 vjet.
Nuk do ketë stadiume të mjaftueshme për të gjithë
Sigurisht që nuk do të mjaftonte një stadium, sado i madh të jetë ai, të nxërë 100 mijë njerëz si ai i Melburnit, për të mbajtur 7 miliardë njerëz. Por nuk do të ishin të mjaftueshëm as një mijë apo 10 mijë stadiume. Për të mbajtur të gjithë njerëzit e planetit, do të duheshin të pakën 70 mijë, pra një sipërfaqe rreth 84 mijë kilometra katrorë.
Qielli nuk mjafton
Hidhini një sy qiellit me yje në një natë pa re. Sa yje do të shihni? Shumë? Por janë vetëm pak mijëra, nëse i shihni me sy të lirë. Nëse e lidhni çdo yll me një person mbi Tokë, do të keni nevojë për më shumë se 1 milion qiej të tjerë për të arritur në shifrën e 7 miliardëve.
Shëtitje miliardere
Çfarë distance mund të përshkruhej duke bërë 7 miliardë hapa me një gjatësi prej 80 centimetra secili? 5 milionë e 600 mijë kilometra: aq sa mjafton për të bërë xhiron e botës deri në ekuator 140 herë. Për më tepër do të konsumoheshin më shumë se 1300 palë këpucë. Po ashtu me shtatë miliardë hapa mund ti bihet planetit rreth e përqark 133 herë.
Galaktika
Çfarë distance është 7 miliardë kilometra? Janë me të vërtetë shumë. Ja disa kuriozitete të vogla. Për të mbërritur deri në Hënë duhet të përshkojmë 384.400 km. Marsi është rreth 55 miliardë kilometra larg, Saturni rreth 4 miliardë. Në një largësi prej 7 miliardë kilometrash për 3 miliardë ditë do të arrini te Plutoni.
Ndryshimi
Në vitin 1800 popullsia e botës ishte 1 miliard, 130 vjet më vonë në vitin 1930, ishte 2 miliardë. Ndryshimi ka ndodhur si vijon: 3 miliardë në vitin 1960, 4 në 1974, 5 në 1987, 6 miliardë në 1999-n, 7 miliardë në 2011-n. Sipas shifrave, në vitin 2045 mund të arrijmë në 9 miliardë. Çdo sekondë në botë lindin 5 individë të rinj dhe vdesin 2. Pothuajse kudo jetohet më gjatë. Në vitin 2010 jetëgjatësia mesatare ishte 69 vjeç, ndërsa në vitin 1960 ishte 53 vjeç. Në vitin 2008 popullsia urbane e kaloi atë rurale dhe aktualisht një qytet i madh ka më shumë se dhjetë milionë banorë. Në vitin 1975 ekzistonin vetëm tre megapole: qyteti i Meksikos, Tokio dhe Nju Jorku. Sot janë rreth 21 megapole. Në vitin 2050, rreth 70 për qind e popullsisë do të jetojë në zona urbane. Nëse do të ishim të gjithë në këmbë, njëri pas tjetrit do të qëndronim në një zonë me madhësinë e Los Anxhelosit. Pra nuk është hapësira që në mungon, por shpërndarja e drejtë e burimeve. Me pak fjalë, a do të mjaftojnë burimet? Sipas vlerësimeve të FAO-s, Toka mund të ushqejë deri në 20 miliardë persona. Rreth 5 për qind e popullsisë konsumon 23 për qind të burimeve, 13 për qind nuk ka akses ndaj ujit të pijshëm, ndërsa 38 për qind nuk jeton në kushtet e duhura higjienike. Rreth 7 miliardë persona në botë mendohet se do të flasin më shumë se 7000 gjuhë dhe do të jetojnë në 194 vende. Popullsia e re do të rritet sidomos në vendet e varfra (sipas hartimeve të Population Reference Bureau). Në 2050-n të rinjtë nga 15 e deri në 24 vjeç do të jenë 53 për qind në Azi dhe Paqësor, 29 për qind në Afrikë dhe 7 për qind në Amerikën Latine, ku janë shumë të vogla mundësitë për të pasur një edukim të mirë dhe mbi të gjitha një punë të mirë. Rreziku është se këtu janë shumë të mira kushtet për paqëndrueshmëri dhe konflikte.

----------


## illyrian rex

Gjate studimeve me kane mbetur ne koke teorite e nje ekonomisti (gjerman nese nuk gaboj) qe quhej Maltus ose Matlus.
Kete ekonomist e merrnin per te cmendur dhe idete e tij kundershtoheshin me te madhe ne ate kohe.
Ky mendonte se rreziku me i madh qe i kanoset botes eshte mbipopullimi i saj. Zgjidhjen e shiqonte gjithmone te lufterat. Sipas tij, gjithmone duhet te kete luftera me shume viktima ne menyre qe te balancohet gjendja ne mes te mbipopullimit dhe sasise se te mirave (ushqimeve, por jo vetem) qe mund te prodhohen.

Kur e mendon se numri i banoreve te planetit ka arritur ne kete shifer, dhe kur e kemi parasyshe qe ne 50 vitet e ardheshme do te konsumohet aq sa eshte konsumuar ne 2000 vitet e kaluar...te ben te mendosh qe ky Matlusi nuk ishte aq i cmendur sa dukej.

Kjo nuk do te thote se e perkrah idene e tij, por trendet per rritjen demografike vertet jane te frikshme per te ardhmen.

----------


## Scion

Njerzimi eshte gati ne faze per te kaluar nga nje Tip civilizimi ne tipin tjeter. Kur ne te behemi zot te tokes, athere do linde natyrshem e drejta per te kolonizuar planete tjere ... deri tani jemi ne rruge te mbare!
Lufta eshte per te dobtin, i forti gjen gjithmon zgjidhje ...

----------


## The_Capital

Nje permiresim, hena dhe marsi nuk jane miliarde kilometra larg, por milione !

----------


## illyrian rex

Kur flasim per demografine, si nje fenomen shqetesues per arsyet qe vetem i permendem, nuk mund te mos na shkoj mendja edhe te teori/fenomene te ndryshme, qofshin ato edhe  konspiracione, per te cilat eshte folur dhe vazhdon te flitet edhe tani.

Nder to jane edhe llojet e semundjeve fatale, me shtrirje te gjere dhe vazhdimisht ne rritje sic jane: SIDA, kanceri, disa lloje te gripit (derrit, shpendeve, bizeles) etj...ilaqi per te cilat ose 'nuk' eshte zbuluar apo qasja ne keto ilaqe eshte e kufizuar per nje numer te madh te njerezve e qe zakonisht bejne pjese te 'te dobetit' siq i klasifiokon edhe Scion.

E kemi edhe rastit me shtetet Afrikane, te cilat edhe pse 'notojne' mbi ar apo pasuri te tjera nentokesore, vuajne nga te ushqyerit e dobet apo mungesa e saj.

----------


## alibaba

Për të kuptuar murtajën e bardhë evropiane dhe emigrimin afro-aziatik duhet të bëjmë një krahasim të sistemeve ekonomike-shoqërore në Evropën e sotme dhe në Romën e Lashtë.

Roma e lashtë ishte shtet skllavopronar, që do të thotë se skllevërit kishin pjesëmarrjen më të madhe në prodhimtari. Për shkak të luftërave të vazhdueshme skllevër kishte mjaft se robërit që ziheshin në luftë të gjithë shiteshin si skllevër me çmime të lira. Nuk kishte llogari të rrisje fëmijë skllevërish për t'i bërë skllevër: ushqimi e veshmbathja që u jepej sado të pakta të ishin do të kushtonin shumë më shtrenjtë se sa të blinte një skllav në treg. Duke qenë kështu atëherë skllevërit nuk liheshin të shumoheshin apo të lindnin vçse me përjashtime të rralla, dhe në vend të tyre sillnin të tjerë nga fronti i luftës, pastaj të tjerë e të tjerë e kështu me radhë, Roma u shndërrua në një vrimë të zezë ("blackhole") që vazhdimisht përpinte njerëz. Le të marim parasysh vetëm këtë fakt: 150 mijë robër u zunë vetëm me pushtimin e Epirit, po të linin dikë pas vetes ne sot do të kishim një komunitet të tërë në Itali.

E njëjta gjë pak a shumë është edhe sot ndonëse në mënyrën kapitaliste. Borgjezia nuke mban klasën puntore në atë mënyrë siç e mbante zotëriu skllavin me bukë, por e mban me pagë, dhe kjo pagë është aq sa të mbajë gjallë puntorin dhe pasardhësit, por vetëm aq pasardhës sa nevojitet për t'u ripërtrirë klasa puntore, dmth sipas kërkesës së tregut për puntorë. Por tani edhe borgjezia fillon të importojë të gatshëm puntorë nga Azia e Afrika, punëtorë të cilët i ka rritur dikush tjetër me shpenzime të vetat dhe këta vijnë si skllevër të gatshëm në duart e borgjezisë. Rrjedhimisht klasa puntëore vendëse nga këndvështrimi i borgjezit nuk ka nevojë që të lindë fëmijë fare sepse ky pronari modern nuk ka levërdi t'i japë puntorit pagë më të lartë për të rritur më shumë fëmijë. Kështu në Evropë mburren për standard të lartë jetese kur në fakt kjo "ngritje" e standardit në masë të madhe është për shkak të faktit që nuk kanë fare fëmijë, ose kanë fare pak, një ose dy. Standardi i vërtetë ka qenë ai kur lindje e rrisje 5 fëmijë, e të tepronte bukë e kripë edhe për musafirët. Jo ky i sotmi.

Kështu edhe Evropa e sotme shndërrohet në një vrimë të zezë e cila së pari përpin popullatën vendëse, pastaj përpin edhe afroziatikët që vijnë këtu, sepse borgjezia ka vendosur të ekstraktojë punëtorë në vend se të prodhojë.

----------

